# Oh Puff!



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She is the most popular cat here 

She is so cute..
She went silly, jumped on the buffet, slid off and landed straight into the washing basket. Which I should eb sorting right now :roll: 
Anyway.. it was so funny I took some photos
She just looked at me like, Yes, of COURSE I was supposed to land here? 
Why do you think I am staying here, silly human!

















I love Puff so much xD


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

She is such a cutie!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

oh puff!!! i want a mini puff


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Awwww!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

ha everybody wants a slice of puff

She mauls your leg everytime you walk past lmao


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she'd fit in with my Latifah... :drool:


----------

